# 2 unfriendly 'tiels



## Bird_n_Fury (Oct 31, 2011)

Neither, Kramer or Fury has become friendlier, over the last 9 months we had them. But Bird taught Kramer how to groom himself, being groomed and grooming Bird. When Bird died, Kramer was searching for Bird.

He was placed back into the same cage as Fury, hoping she would no longer rip the feathers out from the back of his head. But she still does. So they are separated again.

About 6 months ago, wings was clipped, took them into the bathroom and held them against my chest. Between the pitch black room, the scent of our bodies and hearing our heartbeats should have made them trust us.

Sadly, they bite hard and don't let go, even tearing skin.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The heartbeats and whatnot in the dark room would not have done anything, except frighten them and make them less trusting in you. I'm not quite sure where you got that idea or what logic it is based on.

There are taming strategies in this thread:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery can be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I spent a lot of time just sitting by my birds cage. I read or played video games. When I take my bird out I turn my back on his cage and walk away from it. Not seeing the cage will make them less worried about getting back to it. (in my experience) 

Try opening the cage and letting them come out on their own. Its way less stressful than you going in after them.

Its a lot easier to tame one bird than two..work with one at a time. Leave the room with the cage and spend some one on one time with each bird. At this point they are probably happier in each others company rather than in yours. This can be overcome with time, don't give up!


----------

